# New Member



## sxracer (Sep 18, 2011)

New to this site/board ... not new to the scene.

Really enjoy fitness/BB.

Like to work, and play hard. (Got the x-rays to prove it - )


----------



## Arnold (Sep 18, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*sxracer* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

sxracer said:


> New to this site/board ... not new to the scene.
> 
> Really enjoy fitness/BB.
> 
> Like to work, and play hard. (Got the x-rays to prove it - )


 well uve come to the wrong site

AHAHA jk welcome brother best site out their


----------



## Bodyplex (Sep 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Sep 18, 2011)

welcome to the forum


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 18, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 18, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## DLEATO (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 21, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------



## unclem (Sep 21, 2011)

welcome brother!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dtrizzle (Sep 21, 2011)

Greetings


----------



## grynch888 (Sep 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ted8541 (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  I too have some x ray, no fun


----------



## RULES (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi


----------

